# Vostok ''1967 Amphibia'' ...



## Guest (Aug 14, 2009)

I've just discovered this model whilst surfing, Macho, and brutally handsome looking watch with the stainless bracelet option.Anybody got one ?.Maybe just TOO big,heavy and crazy looking outside a scuba dive [unless you are [built like] a nightclub doorman perhaps]. How do you find it ?.Any wear/wrist shots to get an idea ?.


----------



## compas (Oct 13, 2006)

I have one, i put some pics some weeks ago but it seems they are lost with the changue of server.










It is a big and heavy watch, but i think it is quite "usable", it looks quite good on the wrist



















I am quite happy with him.


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2009)

Thanks !

And''Tah'' for the pictures,I like the last one showing of the Lume.Seems very readable as well this one.


----------



## suggsy (Aug 25, 2008)

Wow, i love that 1967 Vostok, i MUST have one, where can i buy one? (1967 was a good year, i was born lol)


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2009)

suggsy said:


> Wow, i love that 1967 Vostok, i MUST have one, where can i buy one? (1967 was a good year, i was born lol)


I know,It's WICKED looking is'nt it.There is smirs.com on the net who list these [You do speak Russian,Right ?].Alternatively,I had thought of trying one of the UK Vostok stockists [Although i have'nt seen these listed]to ask if they could get one in for me.Rugift.com in Florida have these listed,but i'd rather not buy one in such a roundabout way,saving a few quid as well over it would cost from them.

Any ideas anyone ?.


----------



## spankone (Sep 17, 2008)

i'm suprised it actually looks alright considering its a vostok


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2009)

spankone said:


> i'm suprised it actually looks alright considering its a vostok


Hey,Spankone !.

I know the run of the mill Vostok military and automatics etc can look a bit tacky maybe.What with the chrome plated cases and slightly wacky dial emblems [For civilian use anyway].But did you ever check out Vostok's Europe series watches ?.Large range if you can the full one,And with some models in the ''Submarine'' and ''Arktika'' ranges,damn nice i'd say.

As far as buying one of the 1967 Amphibias goes.I've just checked out the exchange rate,and you'll pay about as much for one of these from Russia [smirs] as buying from Rugift [states].And come to think of it,you may well find that to the UK, they are shipped from Russia anyway.


----------



## suggsy (Aug 25, 2008)

littlealex said:


> spankone said:
> 
> 
> > i'm suprised it actually looks alright considering its a vostok
> ...


Cool, i'll check them out


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2009)

suggsy said:


> littlealex said:
> 
> 
> > spankone said:
> ...


Look over redarmywatches.com suggsy.


----------



## suggsy (Aug 25, 2008)

littlealex said:


> suggsy said:
> 
> 
> > littlealex said:
> ...


Will do, thanks for the tip


----------

